# Barbados, Ocean Two Resort



## Retired to Travel (Jul 14, 2014)

This appears to be a new II listing.  Does anyone have any experience with Ocean Two Resort?


----------



## lgreenspan (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe this is a sister resort to the South Beach resort. Ocean two is only a couple years old. I remember seeing some pictures of the resort. Looked like a nice place with a modern design.

http://www.oceantwobarbados.com/


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2017)

Has anyone been to Oceans Two since this thread? I did a search of the Caribbean forum and this is the only thread that came up about Oceans Two. I can't even find the resort in the TUG resort reviews database.

We scored an exchange in to a 1BR at this property for May 2018. Can anyone provide any information about it. Perhaps any experiences exchanging in. Any surprise charges we need to be aware of. It doesn't look like AI, so that is good. The TripAdvisor reviews look very promising. Short distance to St Lawrence Gap, with plenty of restaurants to pick from. We would plan to rent a car also, so we can explore the island.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello. I have not stayed at Oceans Two myself but know friends who have and they liked the hotel and the staff. Oceans Two is located in St. Lawrence Gap, so you can definitely walk to many restaurants and shops in the area. It is very well situated. It is also very close to Oistins, the small town where there is an excellent fish market, and the Fish Fry.  If you are not familiar with the Oistins Fish Fry, there are quite a few local huts where you can buy an excellent fish dinner for a very reasonable price.  Many tourist guides suggest a Fri. or Sat. night, but if you are not into huge crowds you can go any other evening and will receive the same excellent fish dinners.  There is usually entertainment as well.  
The  island bus system is very good, and only $1.00 US per ride, but if you want to see the Atlantic side of the island or go up island renting a vehicle is more convenient.


----------



## Kel (May 25, 2017)

We stayed there a couple of years ago.  We snagged two back to back Interval Getaways for $400 each week.  The units were nice.  The bathroom showers were huge.  You could probably get 8 people in the shower.  Most people we met at the resort commented and laughed about the size of the showers.  The location was good.  The resort was kind of at one end of of the Gap.  So some restaurants and shopping were more of a walk to get to.  There was a small market across the street with limited groceries, but it was enough for us for beer, milk, fruit, vegetables and snacks.  Since we'd been to Barbados twice before, we didn't get a car this time and we got around by bus, taxi and on foot.  Tripadvisor.com should have some reviews.  Have fun!  Cheers!


----------

